# Gewerbe anmelden - Brauche drigend Hilfe !



## prince81 (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte vorab was sagen:
Falls ich hier zum X-ten Mal einen "neuen" Thread öffne, der schon *zig-Mal erklärt worden ist, bitte ich UM ENTSCHULDIGUNG.
Die Personen (USER) die mir helfen wollen, mögen dies bitte tun. Alle anderen, die keinen Kommentar mehr zum Thema abgeben wollen, sollen einfach über meine Fragen hinwegsehen.
VIELEN DANK.

Ich bin jetzt 22 Jahre alt, habe letztes Jahr mein ABI gemacht und dieses Jahr im Sommer den Zivildienst absolviert. Seit dem 01.09.04 mache ich nun eine Ausbildung zum Industriekaufmann. Da ich allerdings seit einigen Jahren Grafikdesign und Internetpräsenzen erstelle - und ich nun endlich selbst KRANKENVERSICHERT bin (nicht mehr familienversichert), kann ich ja mein Gewerbe anmelden, ohne zusätzlich Krankenkasse/Krankenversicherung zu zahlen.
Weiterhin kann ich endlich OFFIZIELL Firmen meine Dienstleistung anbieten - und auch OFFIZIELL Rechnungen schreiben, wenn ich einen Gewerbe führe.
Doch, wie sieht es aus:
Bekommt meine Mutter weiterhin Kindergeld (sie bekommt noch Kindergeld; ja, auch weil ich derzeit AUSZUBILDENDER bin - hat andere Gründe) ?
Wieviel Umsatz kann ich im Jahr steuerfrei machen?
Muss ich die Programme, mit denen ich diese Dienstleistung anbiete, als LIZENSIERTES ORIGINAL PRODUKT vorweisen können?
Welche Art von Buchführung/Rechnungswesen muss ich für das Finanzamt vornehmen? Gewinnüberschussrechnung, oder wie das heißt?

Ich bräuchte wirklich dringend HILFE, damit ich endlich losstarten kann.
Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse, mit mir zusammen ein Agenturnetz aufzubauen.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für Eure Hinweise, Tipps, Erklärungen und ggf. Kritik.

VIELEN DANK.


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Oktober 2004)

ich würde mal sagen sie bekommt dann kein Kindergelg mehr.
Ich habe bereits in meinem ersten Lehrjahr kein Kindergeld mehr bekommen,
weil ich mit meinem Gehalt schon über der Einkommensgrenze war.

"Übersteigt das Einkommen Ihres Kindes die Grenze von 7188 Euro, so entfällt Ihr Kindergeldanspruch." siehe hier


----------



## prince81 (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Michael,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ;o)

Ich liege unter der Einkommensgrenze, bzw. meine AUsbildung erfolgt über einen öffentlichen Träger (Verbundausbildung / staatl. Zuschüsse), wobei meine Ausbildungsvergütung dementsprechend NIEDRIG ist! (
Deshalb bekommt meine Mutter auch Kindergeld.
Aber wie sieht das jetzt aus, wenn ich ein Gewerbe anmelde?, bekommt sie weiterhin Kindergeld, wieviel kann ich im Jahr umsetzen/verdienen, damit Sie weiterhin Kindergeld bekommt / bzw. wieviel kann ich steuerfrei umetzen?

Dieses Gewerbe ist wirklich wichtig für mich. Doch wie kann ich offiziell so verdienen, damit ich a) entweder meiner Mutter das Kindergeld auszahlen kann oder b) damit meine Mutter weiterhin Kindergeld bezieht? Da muss es doch Freuibeträge o.ä. geben!

Wäre weiterhin dankbar, zu fachkundiger Auskunft.
Vielen Dank - Sven


----------



## Ultraflip (18. Oktober 2004)

Sieht schlecht für Dich aus Junge ... Ich bin zwar auch nur Bürokaufmann Azubi aber hier mein Wissensstand ...

Was willst Du eigentlich für eine Firma Gründen? Eingetragener Kaufmann bist Du (noch) nicht ... für eine GmbH musst Du 25000 € Startkapital haben ... Nur mit Abi wird schwer 'ne Firma zu gründen ... ich denke vor Ausbildungsende solltest Du dich noch zurückhalten ... Danach bist Du wenigstens "Eingetragener Kaufmann" ...Ich weiß leider nicht wie das mit dem Steuerfreibetrag aussieht, aber da Du dann 2 Jobs hast, gibts bestimmt kein Kindergeld mehr ... und Lohnsteuer musst Du dann auch ordentlich bezahlen ...

Ich würde bis nach der Ausbildung warten ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Individuum (18. Oktober 2004)

Bevor du dich hier auf irgendwelche Vermutungen verlässt, würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal an offizieler Stelle nachhacken. Sprich Finanzamt oder wer auch immer für Kindergeld zuständig ist. Da bist du dann nämlich auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.

Indi


----------



## bfsdasauge (22. Oktober 2004)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sieht schlecht für Dich aus Junge ... Ich bin zwar auch nur Bürokaufmann Azubi aber hier mein Wissensstand ...
> 
> Was willst Du eigentlich für eine Firma Gründen? Eingetragener Kaufmann bist Du (noch) nicht ... für eine GmbH musst Du 25000 € Startkapital haben ... Nur mit Abi wird schwer 'ne Firma zu gründen ... ich denke vor Ausbildungsende solltest Du dich noch zurückhalten ... Danach bist Du wenigstens "Eingetragener Kaufmann" ...Ich weiß leider nicht wie das mit dem Steuerfreibetrag aussieht, aber da Du dann 2 Jobs hast, gibts bestimmt kein Kindergeld mehr ... und Lohnsteuer musst Du dann auch ordentlich bezahlen ...
> 
> ...



Wieso bis nach der Ausbildung warten? Ich denke das du noch keine Fa. gegründet hast. 
Ich habe mit einem Leidensgenossen (Azubi) damals mit je 125 DM Einlage eine BGB Gesellschaft gegründet. Deshalb ist das ja wohl das geringste Problem an dem Sachverhalt. Als angehender Bürokaufmann kennst du sicherlich den Unterschied zwischen Kann- und Mußkaufmann. 
Ach ja und eingetragener Kaufmann bist du nach dem Abschluß deiner Ausbildung auch nicht. Dazu muss man sich ins Handelsregister eintragen lassen. Das hat mit einer kaufmännischen Ausbildung nichts zu tun.
Wenn einem unbedingt daran liegt im Handelsregister eingetragen zu werden, dann gründet man halt eine KG. Wo ist da das Problem? Außer dass man ordentlich beim Notar abkassiert wird und einen Gesellschaftervertrag braucht?

Aber zurück zur eigentlichen Frage: Wenn du eine gute Geschäftsidee hast, kreativ bist und evtl. schon Kunden hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Gewerbe anmelden. In dem Moment darfst du auch Rechnungen schreiben etc. 

Die Frage mit dem Kindergeld kann vermutlich nicht das Finanzamt, sondern die Kindergeldstelle deines Landkreises, oder deiner Stadt beantworten. Mußt halt mal auf der Gemeinde anrufen, wer dafür zuständig ist. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Zahlung des Kindergeldes von deinem Einkommen abhängig ist. Wenn du jetzt aber die ersten Jahre keine Gewinn mit deinem Geschäft machst, verändert sich auch dein Einkommen nicht -> ergo Kindergeld wird weiter gezahlt.

Wenn du Gewinn erwirtschaftest, kannst du je evtl. deiner Mutter davon einen Anteil geben. Aber wenn du einen guten Steuerberater hast, machst du in den ersten Jahren keinen Gewinn  Damit erledigt sich auch das Thema Gewerbesteuer.

Generelles zur Steuerthematik:
- Gewerbesteuer fällt nur an, wenn du Gewinne erzielst. Es gibt da eine Freibetragsgrenze. Die kann man sicherlich beim Finanzamt erfragen.
- Einkommenssteuer. Neben der Gewerbesteuer, musst du als Einzelunternehmer auch Einkünfte aus dem Gewerbe versteuern. Dazu gibt es eine eigene Anlage zur Steuererklärung. Du bist i.Ü. mit der Gewerbeanmeldung automatisch verpflichtet eine Einkommensteuererklärung abzugeben (Wer schlau ist macht das sowieso jedes Jahr).
So wie deine Einkünfte aus Gewerbebetrieb auf deine Einkommenststeuer angerechnet werden, so kannst du auch Verluste aus Gewerbebetrieb auf dein Einkommen angeben. Das spielt aber solange keine Rolle, solange du unter der Mindestgrenze liegst. Ich denke du wirst bislang keine Einkommensteuer zahlen.
- Umsatzsteuer. Als Gewerbetreibender bist du verpflichtet Umsatzsteuervoranmeldungen und eine Umsatzsteuerabrechnung zu machen. Es gibt dort auch Freibeträge, ab wann das verpflichtend ist. Mal beim Finanzamt erfragen. Liegt der Jahresumsatz unter der Grenze kann man wählen, ob man Umsatzsteuer abführen will oder nicht. Wählt man die Variante, dass man nicht abführen möchte, dann kann man allerdings auch keine Vorsteuer geltend machen.

Bilanziell musst du nur eine einfache Eingaben-/Ausgabenrechnung aufstellen. Dazu kannst du Excel nehmen, oder entsprechende Software verwenden.
Bei der Rechnungsstellung darauf achten, dass eine fortlaufende Rechnungsnummer angegeben wurde und dass die Mwst. ausgewiesen wird. Außerdem muss man darauf achten, dass die richtige Anschrift und "Firmenbezeichnung" angegeben wird.

Was auch noch interessant ist, dass man automatisch bei der IHK angemeldet wird und dort Beiträge abführen muss. Es gibt dort aber inzwischen auch eine Freibetragsgrenze. Das ist aber von IHK zu IHK unterschiedlich.

Alles in allem kann ich nur raten das Abenteuer einzugehen. Allerdings vorher die Sache mit dem Kindergeld schriftlich von der zuständigen Stelle bestätigen lassen. I.Ü. solltest du auch deinen Arbeitgeber informieren und auch von dem eine schriftliche Zustimmung einholen.

Wenn man mal seinen Gewerbeschein angemeldet hat, kommt man schon über kurz oder lang mit den einzelnen Themen in Berührung und nach einem Jahr weiß man worum es geht und dass es eigentlich gar nicht so schwierig ist, wie es immer heißt.

Wenn du mehr Infos möchtest, schickst du mir einfach eine Email.


----------



## vogtländer (22. Oktober 2004)

Wieso eigentlich gleich ein Gewerbe gründen. Deine Dienste kannst du auch als Freiberufler anbieten.

@UltraFlip: Das mit der Lohnsteuer war ja wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen, wa?


----------



## vinc5nt (20. Dezember 2004)

kleine Reaktivierung des Threads  

... der letzte gefallene Begriff war "Freiberufler". 

Ich zerbrech mir schon seit 2 Studen den Kopf wie ich mich bezüglich einer Verdienstmöglichkeit als Texter steuerlich, etc. verhalten soll. 

Ich hab weder Ausbildung noch Studium zum Texter oder Ähnlichem, es ist auch eher eine kleine Nebentätigkeit bei einer Agentur die zeitlich flexibel ist. D.h. ich arbeite nicht dort sondern krieg hier und da mal einen Auftrag per Gespräch / Mail / oder so und bearbeite es dann entsprechend einem vorher abgesprochen Stundenlohnes. 

Meine Frage ist nun wie ich das Geld entgegennehmen soll. Schwarz ist da es ne seriöse Agentur ist leider nicht drin. Als Nebentätigkeit würde ich bis 20000€ (Stuerklasse I oder so) pro Jahr alle Abzüge erstattet bekommen. 

Sollte ich das alles über die normale Lohnsteuerkarte laufen lassen, oder lieber ein Gewerbe anmelden? 

naja die eigentliche Frage ist: Was heißt es "Freiberufler" zu sein - steuerlich, Einkommensgrenzen, Anmeldun, etc.? 


danke & Gruß, 
vinc5nt


----------



## TOBITULPI (21. Dezember 2004)

Der Begriff Freiberufler war hier sicherlich richtig. Soweit ich weiss, kann man als Grafiker und evtl. auch als Texter arbeiten ohne ein Gewerbe anzumelden. Wenn man unter einem bestimmten Einkommen liegt muß man auch keine Umsatzsteuer abführen, wenn man das denn beantragt. 
Die Grenze fürs Kindergeld war ja oben schon genannt, ob sie stimmt, wer weiss? 
Am Anfang ist es sicherlich möglich noch Kindergeld zu bekommen, da man seine Verdienste ja durch die Einnahmenüberschußrechnung ausrechnet. (Was hab ich verdient minus was hab ich dafür ausgegeben) Am Anfang kannst Du Dir also den ganzen Kram den Du eh schon hast Computer etc. selber verkaufen und absetzten. Bleibt dann häufig wenig Gewinn übrig.

Beim Finanzamt gibts auch so Broschüren für Existenzgründung, und deine Steuerfachtante gibt Dir sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Rat.

Nur Mut!


----------



## vinc5nt (21. Dezember 2004)

Gibt es hier keine Freiberufler auf dem Board? 

Würde mir mal jemand eine PRO & CONTRA Gegenüberstellung von Freiberuflertum und Gewerbe aufstellen? Ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht so recht. Würde es beim Freiberufler eine Einkommensgrenze geben so frage ich mich wie leben Freiberfuler wenn diese bei ~20 000 - 30 000 € à Jahr liegt ... 

In meinem Fall reicht es sicherlich ersteinmal es einfach so auf Lohnsteuerkarte laufen zu lassen, da ich eh alles wieder bekommen werde. Denn dass ich die Steuerpflichtgrenze (20000€) im Nebenverdienst knacke ist in diesem Jahr nicht so wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich zitiere mal Martin Schaefer:



> Eine interessante Alternative kann auch eine "freiberufliche Tätigkeit" sein.
> Dazu musst du aber gegenüber dem Finanzamt nachweisen bzw. glaubhaft
> machen können, dass es sich um eine Tätigkeit handelt, die in die Rahmenbedingungen
> für "Freiberufler" fällt.
> ...



Originalbeitrag, der auch schnell beim Suchen zu finden wäre:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials76852.html&highlight=Freiberufler


----------



## DarkManX (30. Dezember 2004)

Hiho,

ich hätte auch mal eine Frage. Bin jetzt 17 und wollte ein bisschen Ebay aufmischen. Ich kann Handys (neu) für 50€ kriegen, die im Laden um die 400€ kosten. Nun wollte ich die Dinger bei Ebay verkaufen. Wenn ich jetzt zb. 40 Stück im Monat verkaufe, habe ich knapp 6000€ Gewinn. Ob ich die Geräte loswerde, ist eine andere Frage, aber gehen wir mal davon aus.
Habe jetzt also 6000€ Gewinn im Monat. Muss ich da eine "Firma" anmelden? Wieviel muss ich dann abgeben (Staat)? Muss ich was für diese Gründung zahlen? Wenn ich es bei Ebay mit einem "privatem" Account verkaufe, also nicht als Unternehmen und es nicht melde, was können da für Strafen auf mich zukommen?

Habe echt wenig Ahnung, darum sone dummen Fragen.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## vinc5nt (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass es einen Rechtsstreit - vielleicht weißt du da sogar schon mehr als ich - um die Gewerbemeldepflicht von ebay shops gab. D.h. an sich musst du bei ebay ja keine Steuern bezahlen, da alles privatverkaufte unter der Begrifflichkeit Auktion läuft. Keine Rechnung, keine Mehrwertsteuer, etc.
Führst du aber erkennbar einen Shop, wie in deinem Falle, könnte es denke ich zu Problemen kommen. Du musst denke ich dich nicht einmal als Shop umregistrieren. Also rein theoretisch wärst du dann - vermute ich - Gewerbepflichtig. Du selbst kannst mit deinen 17 Jahren sowieso noch kein Gewerbeschein beantragen, deiner Eltern aber schon ...

Am besten ist es aber wenn du dich diesbezüglich beim Finanzamt direkt erkundigst. Die sind zur genauen Auskunft verpflichtet - steht hier glaube ich schonmal irgendwo im Thread. 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie kommst du an Handys für 50€ die so im Laden 400€ kosten - vermutlich liegt da eher deine Problematik  

Wenn sie geklaut sind würde ich natürlich kein Gewerbe anmelden und schon gar nicht alles über einen Account laufen lassen ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Dezember 2004)

No Comment zum vorletzten (12)  Beitrag!

Closed!


----------

